# Converting 9x12 to 8x8



## jhigaki (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

I have recipes for my homemade bread pudding, brownies and other baked desserts that call for them to be baked in a 9x12 pan.

But I want to convert them for an 8x8 pan.

What are the guidelines to adjust the recipes and the bake times accordingly?

Thanks much
Janis


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You will need approx 75% the amount of batter. If you need help converting, post your recipe.

In terms of temperature and time, if your pans are filled to the same level as before, the difference in time may be just slightly less, and temp you can keep the same.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I think the ratio is just over a half. A 9x12 pan is 108 square inches and an 8x8 pan is 64 square inches which is actually 59% of the bigger pan. That's a significant difference and I would think the bake time would be a lot less than the original recipe.

Jock


----------

